# Avengers: Endgame



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci siamo, oggi arriva nelle sale il capitolo finale della saga dell'infinito targata Marvel.

Probabilmente l'evento cinematografico dell'anno.

Chi andrà a vederlo?


----------



## BB7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Visto la prima a mezzanotte. Le emozioni ci sono ma è stato gestito male. Preferisco Infinity War


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Vado stasera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2019)

Onestamente una mezza delusione


----------



## Schism75 (26 Aprile 2019)

Film che chiude in maniera meravigliosa questi 11 anni. Con Infinity War è stato possibile sperimentare, ma in questo era necessario è doveroso chiudere nel modo che hanno utilizzato. E l’ultima ora è qualcosa di sensazionale a livello visivo, epico e coreografico. Penso sarà complicato, anche per i Marvel Studios, rifare qualcosa di così complesso.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Film che chiude in maniera meravigliosa questi 11 anni. Con Infinity War è stato possibile sperimentare, ma in questo era necessario è doveroso chiudere nel modo che hanno utilizzato. E l’ultima ora è qualcosa di sensazionale a livello visivo, epico e coreografico. Penso sarà complicato, anche per i Marvel Studios, rifare qualcosa di così complesso.



Sono stra d'accordo! A me è davvero piaciuto molto! Anche il finale, i saluti ecc. 
Prima o poi doveva finire! Giusto farlo adesso e giusto farlo così! Film abbastanza lungo per dare spazio a tutti quelli che hanno partecipato nei film precedenti


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2019)

Mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Applausi dall'inizio alla fine. Se devo essere pignolo solo la parte per avere la gemma dell'anima (#nospoiler) si poteva gestire un po' meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Applausi dall'inizio alla fine. Se devo essere pignolo solo la parte per avere la gemma dell'anima (#nospoiler) si poteva gestire un po' meglio.



Secondo me tutti i "viaggi" per recuperare le gemme sono stati gestiti male...


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Aprile 2019)

Finale spettacolare, tutto ciò che succede nella prima metà del film è gestito e narrato un po a singhiozzo, alcuni personaggi non hanno avuto nemmeno la metà del tempo che meritavano su schermo.

Un successo solo a metà, molto meglio infinity war


----------



## Brain84 (27 Aprile 2019)

Devo dire che mi ero creato tutta una teoria personale su come sarebbe proseguito infinity war e quindi end game. Ci ho preso per un buon 75% e sono felice del film e della sua conclusione. Non poteva andare diversamente


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ultima ora epica
Nulla da dire. Solo applausi


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Film straordinario, anche vista la complessità della trama, con incroci temporali e decine di eroi da far coesistere.
Conclusione splendida per questi undici anni di film.


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2019)

Infinity War è sicuramente un film più spettacolare, ma Endgame è decisamente più ragionato e meglio gestito. Conclusione degna e solo applausi per undici anni pieni di emozioni.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2019)

visto ieri sera e lo vorrei rivedere oggi stesso, 3 ore che sono letteralmente volate. L'ultima parte è storia del cinecomic, non mi emozionavo così tanto dal cavaliere oscuro.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hanno chiuso il cerchio esattamente come l'hanno iniziato, con Iron Man, a posteriori c'erano forti indizi già nei trailer


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Maggio 2019)

Carino, non mi sento di dire di più.
Il problema è che a conti fatti le parti più convincenti restano i combattimenti, il che è tutto dire, a fronte di una trama molto elaborata.

Pessima la scelta dei viaggi nel tempo, con tutti (ma proprio tutti) i cliché del caso.

Scanzonata la vicenda finale di Iron Man, con tempi da vero e proprio Titanic e strappa-lacrima.

Il fatto più stupefacente a mio parere resta lo stesso: nonostante il gigantesco budget, più volte durante la visione di un film Marvel mi sembra di vedere una pellicola di bassa produzione, con scenette da film televisivo, personaggi un po' così (dopo 20 film il tizio con le frecce resta "il tizio con le frecce")


----------



## Ema2000 (4 Maggio 2019)

Visto due volte, 
la prima mi aveva lasciato un po perplesso non essendo abituato a certe "sorprese" nei fumetti,
la seconda l'ho trovato fantastico, ovviamente siamo sempre nel campo del puro divertimento,
chi cerca trame impegnate è meglio che guardi altri generi
comunque questi film della Marvel qualitativamente li metto davanti ad altre saghe da botteghino come guerre stellari, Star treck, Alien o Twilight


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Per fortuna che non sono andato al Cinema

Primi 30 minuti orribili.

Poi vabbe, sembrava la saga di Trunks e cell in Dragon ball. Con tanto di gemme che sembravano le sfere del drago per far resciuscitare tutti

Si salvano solo gli ultimi 20/25 minuti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2019)

Capolavoro totale, difficilmente riusciranno a fare una saga migliore di questa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Visto due volte,
> la prima mi aveva lasciato un po perplesso non essendo abituato a certe "sorprese" nei fumetti,
> la seconda l'ho trovato fantastico, ovviamente siamo sempre nel campo del puro divertimento,
> chi cerca trame impegnate è meglio che guardi altri generi
> comunque questi film della Marvel qualitativamente li metto davanti ad altre saghe da botteghino come guerre stellari, Star treck, Alien o Twilight



Sai che la seconda visione mi ha dato la stessa identica impressione? La seconda volta mi è piaciuto da impazzire!!


----------



## GP7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Capolavoro totale, *difficilmente riusciranno a fare una saga migliore di questa*.



This.


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Applausi dall'inizio alla fine. Se devo essere pignolo solo la parte per avere la gemma dell'anima (#nospoiler) si poteva gestire un po' meglio.


Attenzione SPOILER


Che poi pure le coppie sono male assortite. Mandano insieme i più forti sulla terra e mandano i due senza poteri su un altra pianeta... 
Ok che dovevano esserci quei due... E ok che con cap e iron sulla terra potevano lavorare ai ricordi... Però dai.

Comunque infinity war e nettamente migliore per me di end game.


----------

